# Heads up on Big Lots!!!!!



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to Big Lots today looking for some Valentine's Day stff and found a boat load of stuff for pirate haunters. They had fishing nets that you could hang for decor, they had huge Garden Wheel's for only $22. Bamboo Poles 12 for $5!!!!!!! You could make a prison wall. Or maybe it could help you hold some props up??? Anyway five bucks!!! They had all of their "garden " section out and tons of things inexpensive. So go to Big Lots Haunters and Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Bone Dancer (May 1, 2006)

I dont have a Biglots near anymore, but I should go check out all the local dollar stores for stuff.


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

I just saw a sign today that they are turning an old grocery store into a Big Lots. The kids couldn't figure out why I was screeching like a loon when I saw the sign... haha, can't wait to see what kind of stuffs they have that I can use!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dixie, you are so lucky, you should be dancing. we used to have a big lots and it was awesome. it went out of business though. it's about 2 hrs away for any big lots around here now.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks for the heads up ..i have to go there to buy a barbie ..if i can scrape together 15 bucks so i 'll check it out


----------



## Spooky1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess I need to check the Big Lots by me more often.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i seen the same stuff! they also had toucan birds,solar charged (eyes light up) for $25.also statuetes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ELH, thanks for the heads up. Last year I bought a bunch of bamboo poles from Dollar Tree but BL's 12 for $5 is a much better price. When I bought it I thought "tiki stuff for the summer", but I can definitely see it for Halloween stuff now that you mention it. I've been wanting to do a pirates theme. Maybe a cage for some poor soul that had the misfortune of getting caught by some pirate... certainly pirates and island and bamboo go together (although not those pirates we're hearing about in the news right now--they're giving Pirates of the Caribbean a bad name--can't believe how long the world has been tolerating ships being boarded and held hostage). The bamboo would also make a nifty looking raft surface too. Dollar Tree might be better for netting if they have it. Costco also typically carries some of this stuff too.


----------



## ckenyon1964 (Apr 29, 2009)

Those bamboo poles would come in handy if anyone was creating a "dead" Gilligan's Island LOL. You could make tables, huts, washing machines, chairs... the possibilities are endless...

oh.. but no phones, no lights, and no motorcars....


----------

